# Where can I rent a bicycle?



## astlanda

Is it:
َيْنَ يُمْكِنُنِي أَنْ اِسْتَءَجَرُ دَرَّاجَةً ؟ 

Thanks!


----------



## xebonyx

astlanda said:


> Is it:
> أيْنَ يُمْكِنُنِي أَنْ  اِسْتَءَجَرُ أَسْتأَجِرَ دَرَّاجَةً ؟
> 
> Thanks!


 
I guess you can also say:

أي محل له دراجات للإيجار؟


----------



## borhane

xebonyx said:


> I guess you can also say:
> 
> أي محل له دراجات للإيجار؟


أي محل يؤجر دراجات؟​would be better. ​


----------



## xebonyx

borhane said:


> أي محل يؤجر دراجات؟​
> 
> would be better. ​



Thank you


----------



## astlanda

Thank's, but I think, it means: "Which shop does rent bicycles?"

In some settlements I had to find a local mechanic to rent a bike. Is it possible to ask a less limited question.

Is "أيْنَ يُمْكِنُنِي أَن أَسْتأَجِرَ دَرَّاجَةً ؟ " OK?

May I replace "iumkinunii" with "mumkin" ?


----------



## borhane

Your welcome, and yes you can do that, but you hahve to add '_mina' , and the version will be as:_​_أين من الممكن أن أأجر دراجة؟_​


----------



## astlanda

Thank you.

But how to pronounce  أأجر  ?


[a2ajjaru]?

أيْنَ مِنَ المُمْكِنٌ أَن أَأْجَّرُ دَرَّاجَةً ؟


----------



## cherine

astlanda said:


> But how to pronounce أأجر ?
> 
> [a2ajjaru]?
> 
> أيْنَ مِنَ المُمْكِنٌ أَن أَأْجَّرُ دَرَّاجَةً ؟


It's pronounced u2ajjir(a) أُأَجِّر 
And you can say:
أين يمكنني تأجير دراجة؟ 
ayna yumkinuni ta2jiiru darraja(tin).


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> It's pronounced u2ajjir(a) أُأَجِّر
> And you can say:
> أين يمكنني تأجير دراجة؟
> ayna yumkinuni ta2jiiru darraja(tin).


 I just want to point out that that means "rent" as in "rent out," as in "let someone else use in exchange for money."

I assume, however, based on the first post, that the meaning intended here is "rent" as in "use in exchange for money." If so, then the correct pronunciation is "u2*a*jjar(a)" [note that the inflection is "a" and not "u" because it is manSuub] and the maSdar in Cherine's suggested sentence should be استإجار ("isti2jaar").


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> I just want to point out that that means "rent" as in "rent out," as in "let someone else use for money."
> 
> I assume, however, based on the first post, that the meaning intended here is "rent" as in "use for money." If so, then the correct pronunciation is "u2*a*jjar(a)"


u2ajjar means that I'm the one to be rented. But you made a good point, and you reminded me of the difference between the two meanings.
In this case the verb should be asta2jir أستأجر .
So, the man renting the bicyles يؤجر and Astlana تستأجر .


> [note that the inflection is "a" and not "u" because it is manSuub] and the maSdar in Cherine's suggested sentence should be استإجار ("isti2jaar").


Thanks for the correction. I can't believe I missed that! 
And the maSdar of the verb استأجر is استئجار (at least, this is how I'm used to writing it).


----------



## londonmasri

Just wondering how this differs in EA?

_3awz a2agger sha22a_ = I want to rent a flat 
_Mumkin te2aggerly sha22a?_ = would you rent me a flat?


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> u2ajjar means that I'm the one to be rented.


 Yes, that was my point.  The English verb "rent" can mean both "ajarra" and "ista2jarra" (or "ujjira"), but I'm pretty sure that in this context the latter is meant.


> And the maSdar of the verb استأجر is استئجار (at least, this is how I'm used to writing it) .


 You are right; thanks.


----------



## cherine

londonmasri said:


> Just wondering how this differs in EA?
> 
> _3awz a2agger sha22a_ = I want to rent a flat
> _Mumkin te2aggerly sha22a?_ = would you rent me a flat?


Yes. But note the correct vowels:
3aawez/3aayez a2aggar sha22a = I want to rent a flat.
momken te2aggarli sha22a = would you rent me a flat?

In Egyptian Arabic, both to rent from and to rent to have the same form: ye2aggar. Only context can tell who's renting from and who's renting to.


elroy said:


> Yes, that was my point. The English verb "rent" can mean both "ajarra" and "ista2jarra" (or "ujjira"), but I'm pretty sure that in this context the latter is meant.


ujjira is the passive form, no? 

As for ajjara and ista2jara, I think I forgot about ista2jara because -as I say above- we only use aggar أجّر in Egypt for both.


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> ujjira is the passive form, no?


 Yes, so it effectively means the same thing as "ista2jara." 





> we only use aggar أجّر in Egypt for both.


 That's interesting!  In Palestinian Arabic we make the same distinction as in MSA: "ajjar" and "ista2jar."


----------



## wisetalk

Just like in south east asia, all the vareity of languages have some sort of similar words. Even The various arabic languages are quite similar in some context


----------



## astlanda

Thanks.

But why "darraja(tin)" if it is منصوب as elRoy says?



cherine said:


> And you can say:
> أين يمكنني تأجير دراجة؟
> ayna yumkinuni ta2jiiru darraja(tin).


----------



## cherine

astlanda said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But why "darraja(tin)" if it is منصوب as elRoy says?


It's manSuub when it follows the verb:
أستأجرُ دراجةً
asta2jiru darraajatan
and maksuur when it follows the maSdar:
تأجير/استئجار دراجةٍ 
ta2jiiru/isti2jaaru darrajatin

P.S. After the kind reminder of Elroy, I think we should only use the verb أستأجر or its maSdar استئجار if you're renting the bike *from* the shop, and أجَّر and its maSdar تأجير when speaking of the shop/shop tender who rent *to* people.


----------



## astlanda

Thank you.
I got the point.


----------

